# BANG AND OLUFSEN 103 inch PLASMA



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Bang & Olufsen launches $111,000 BeoVision 4 103-inch Plasma HDTV


* Category:
* Feature News Stories, News, Plasma HDTV News

* Resources & Links:
* Bang & Olufsen
* , Plasma


* May 23, 2009


Bang & Olufsen just announced the launch of their BeoVision 4 103-inch plasma. BeoVision 4 103-inch presents one of the biggest televisions on the market as well as the only one of its stature to come with a stand that can lift the screen and turn and tilt it to the optimal viewing position at the touch of a button.

The BeoVision 4 103-inch will travel on an U.S. tour for three exclusive press and customer events in New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago. The events will present the sole opportunities to experience the product in person, as it will not be on display in showrooms (each one is built to order). The New York and Los Angeles events will be hosted at The Audi Forum on May 6th and Aston Martin Beverly Hills on May 20th respectively, and will feature Sofia Coppola Champagne as the official champagne sponsor. The Chicago event will be held at the Bang & Olufsen America corporate office on June 16th.

Placed on a motorized floor stand, BeoVision 4 103-inch represents a whole new approach to the placement of a giant flat screen television. The screen itself rests only inches above the floor when not in use, thus reducing its prominence in the room and concealing all integrated applications. The screen with the BeoLab 10 can also be wall mounted for maximum flexibility.

When turned on, the 580-pound screen elegantly elevates itself to the optimal viewing position, and the seamlessly integrated BeoLab 10 center-channel loudspeaker emerges beneath the screen, moving forward until it is flush with the front frame of the television. At the same time, the screen will turn and tilt according to the user's preferences.

When the television goes into standby mode, the whole process is repeated in reverse -- all at the touch of a button on the Beo5 remote control.

The size of the carefully crafted 103-inch screen with its high-grade aluminum frame is impressive, but it becomes even more so when the screen starts to move in a powerful, sturdy fashion. The movements of the screen and speaker are accelerated and decelerated in the process to underline the muscular progress, and the initial lift of the screen is timed with the start up time of the BeoSystem 3 picture and surround sound engine, which is approximately eighteen seconds. The hallmark electronic curtains pull aside while the BeoLab 10 center loudspeaker moves forward into position.

BeoVision 4-103 is by nature mainly suited for home cinema viewing owing to its exceptional picture quality and its significant size. However, this television incorporates a range of picture improvement technologies, such as Automatic Picture Control, Automatic Color Management, and an anti-reflection coated contrast screen, which also enhances the viewing experience during daytime viewing.

This new TV concept can serve as the cornerstone in an intelligent home as the hub for combining audio and video experiences with other home automation systems. For many customers, home automation is becoming more and more interesting, and due to increasingly sophisticated interfaces, Bang & Olufsen customers can actually control and operate all their A/V and home automation equipment from the programmable Beo5 remote control all over the house. Control of light settings plus access to security systems, ventilation, curtains, pool cover, and alarm system are only some of the countless possibilities.

Due to the extensive flexibility of BeoVision 4 103-inch, its built-in competencies and high-end performance, the customer gets a unique Bang & Olufsen solution that can be customized according to individual preferences by the professional Bang & Olufsen retail organization and carefully selected specialist partners.

BeoVision 4 103-inch can be custom ordered from any Bang & Olufsen showroom and is available in an array of color options including black, silver, red, blue, and dark grey. A lead time of three to four months is expected as each product is custom built-to-order and requires a special "white-glove" delivery and installation process. MSRP -- $93,050 on wall mount, $111,805 on motorized floor stand.

a wholly owned subsidiary of Bang & Olufsen a/s of Struer Denmark. It was founded in 1970 and provides support and development for 55 retail showrooms in the continental US, Mexico, Dominican Republic, and Canada.


----------

